# How many people do you know who took the vaccine that have died after it?



## InsolentGaylord (Aug 6, 2021)

Do you guys know anyone who took the covid vaccine and then shortly died from it? Suffering a massive headache and then dying from a blood clot? 

I've heard many reports of this, do you know anyone who had the vaccine and then died from it? Many on twitter have reported people in their 20s dying in their sleep after having it.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 6, 2021)

I had 2 shots of biontech. My whole family plus friends got either biontech or biontech + astrazeneca. No one died


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Aug 6, 2021)

A relative of mine died a few days after getting the jab.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 6, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> A relative of mine died a few days after getting the jab.


That sucks, how old and what vaccine?


----------



## Seven Costanza (Aug 6, 2021)

Nope. But everyone I knew got sick as shit. 

The local school shut down for a few days so all teachers could get the jab and then subsequently "recover."


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Aug 6, 2021)

NigKid said:


> That sucks, how old and what vaccine?


He was in his early 60s and it was Pfizer. Both sides of my family have a long history of heart problems and he was no exception.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 6, 2021)

737 MAX Stan Account said:


> He was in his early 60s and it was Pfizer. Both sides of my family have a long history of heart problems and he was no exception.


Pouring one out for him. That fuckn sucks



Seven Costanza said:


> Nope. But everyone I knew got sick as shit.
> 
> The local school shut down for a few days so all teachers could get the jab and then subsequently "recover."


that makes me interested who here actually felt something after the jab? cause i didnt feel shit after mine


----------



## Large (Aug 6, 2021)

6 million


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Aug 6, 2021)

My grandfather actually.
Such a shame, two pre-heart attacks before this. Just like @737 MAX Stan Account 's situation.


----------



## dreamworks face (Aug 6, 2021)

No one I know died from the vaccine.

The only two people I know who died of covid were my ex-girlfriend's mom and my 93 year old uncle, and my ex-girlfriend's mom had COPD and was on oxygen before covid so not sure either really count.


----------



## User names must be unique (Aug 6, 2021)

Known personally: 0. Known second-hand: 2.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Aug 6, 2021)

Surprisingly, I haven't known anyone that's died from covid nor the vaccine.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 6, 2021)

User names must be unique said:


> Known personally: 0. Known second-hand: 2.


How old were those 2?


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 6, 2021)

i went to get the vax the other day and when i went into the little room the doctor was eating something. i didn't think anything of it because it was lunch time and even doctors have to eat, right? but then i noticed the little pile of teeth at his feet. he was eating the faces of old people and spitting the teeth out like watermelon seeds.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Aug 6, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> i went to get the vax the other day and when i went into the little room the doctor was eating something. i didn't think anything of it because it was lunch time and even doctors have to eat, right? but then i noticed the little pile of teeth at his feet. he was eating the faces of old people and spitting the teeth out like watermelon seeds.


Was the doctor's name Albert Einstein?


----------



## User names must be unique (Aug 6, 2021)

NigKid said:


> How old were those 2?


Old enough to be in the nursing home where my acquaintance works.


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 6, 2021)

no it was Hannah Montana


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 6, 2021)

@Dude Vaccines.





RIP


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 6, 2021)

4 people and my manager and his niece.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 6, 2021)

NigKid said:


> I had 2 shots of biontech. My whole family plus friends got either biontech or biontech + astrazeneca. No one died


Literally a living corpse who will die soon. Creepy to read a post by a person who will inevitably die soon. Beg God for forgiveness while you still have time, the very blood in your veins is an abomination yearning for avengement


----------



## Satina (Aug 6, 2021)

Don't know of anyone. My mom is acting more confused and alerted than usual though (changing topics mid sentence etc.).


----------



## OfficerBagget (Aug 6, 2021)

I've met people who got sick from the Pfizer vaccine but no deaths and I've seen some old fat folks take it. They're all fine now.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2021)

That's NOT how vaccines work. They don't contain mercury or iron or uranium or autismium or whatever. It's not the substance in the vaccine that treats the virus. A vaccine contains a weakened version of the virus, that is contained in a sort of preservative that keeps it from not dying.

You won't get autism. Coins won't stick to your skin. Your penis won't turn inwards and your tongue won't split in half. Jesus fuck people are retarded.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 6, 2021)

Kiwifag said:


> That's NOT how vaccines work. They don't contain mercury or iron or uranium or autismium or whatever. It's not the substance in the vaccine that treats the virus. A vaccine contains a weakened version of the virus, that is contained in a sort of preservative that keeps it from not dying.
> 
> You won't get autism. Coins won't stick to your skin. Your penis won't turn inwards and your tongue won't split in half. Jesus fuck people are retarded.


Who mentioned autism in any responses in this thread?


----------



## PFM (Aug 6, 2021)

Brother in-law, healthy mid-30's is now on blood thinners because of blood clots.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Aug 6, 2021)

Zero - SO FAR! 

[on a long enough timeline the surety of death is 100% - so, no, not scared]


----------



## Big Ruski (Aug 6, 2021)

Got the jab twice, was kinda hoping I would die just to get out of work.


----------



## Pony! Hugger of People (Aug 6, 2021)

A relative of mine in her 30s had a stroke within a week of the Astra jab. It's being listed as a table injury not related to the jab but the hospital is claiming its one of the listed potential side effects and not a table injury so they don't have to pay out. 

She was told to get it because of her weakened immune system and the fact she worked with kids. Now she'll be on meds and crutches the rest of her life. 

Get fucked Mary, that's for stealing my PS2 and LOTR box set


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Aug 6, 2021)

I don't know anyone who died, but my mom ended up in the ICU a week after her second jab with blood clots, low platelets, and signs of heart failure.  We didn't think she was going to make it, but she pulled through.  Now, no doctors have said that it was because of the vaccine, so I can't say it is 100% definitely the reason (since she does have other health issues and is 71 years old), but I am suspicious that she went downhill so quickly right after the second jab.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 6, 2021)

as many people I know that died from covid itself


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Aug 6, 2021)

Kiwifag said:


> A vaccine contains a weakened version of the virus, that is contained in a sort of preservative that keeps it from not dying.



Strawmen aside, you could at least learn the difference between a traditional vaccine and a mRNA vaccine before you go around lecturing people about how vaccines work.


----------



## Anthropophagist (Aug 6, 2021)

Nobody around me died from anything covid related, vaccines or otherwise.


----------



## Troonos (Aug 6, 2021)

I've admitted a half dozen patients who had systemic thromboembolic events within a week of getting the J&J jab.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Aug 6, 2021)

Everyone in this house got sick but me.  They had fevers and what not.

Somehow I got both shots without any issues, with heavy drinking the night before and an hour after getting them both despite all the broo-haha warnings from the nurses when I'd ask.

Maybe alcohol killed the antibodies lol


----------



## Stoneheart (Aug 6, 2021)

0 but to be fair, i only know one person that died of corona and he was in his 90s with cancer.


----------



## FundusOHoolihan (Aug 12, 2021)

I know one person who was vaccinated and got bad covid all the same. She's fine now. Worth noting that she has been super scared of covid since forever, hasn't let her kids do anything with anyone this whole time, and that's what you get.


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 12, 2021)

None of my coworkers died, and none of my coworkers got rona after the jab.


----------



## GoysGoneWild (Aug 12, 2021)

A friends dad, late 50's. Mexican guy in Chicago so he probably wasn't the picture of health but he wasn't in terrible shape either, from what I'm told. He was just chugging along, not really minding covid, until his second wife/harpy finally nagged him enough for him to get the shot. Got the first widdle pfizer jabby-wabby, was fine for a week, then admitted to the hospital on a Thursday, and dead less than 24 hours later.

The hospital said he was a covid fatality, I call bullshit.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Aug 12, 2021)

Troonos said:


> I've admitted a half dozen patients who had systemic thromboembolic events within a week of getting the J&J jab.


Considering there's been like a dozen of those patients worldwide, I am pretty sure you're full of shit


----------



## Plague Dog (Aug 25, 2021)

0 people I know have died of the shot or covid. I think I saw one friend of a friend that died of the virus on facebook, but that's all.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 8, 2021)

GoysGoneWild said:


> A friends dad, late 50's. Mexican guy in Chicago so he probably wasn't the picture of health but he wasn't in terrible shape either, from what I'm told. He was just chugging along, not really minding covid, until his second wife/harpy finally nagged him enough for him to get the shot. Got the first widdle pfizer jabby-wabby, was fine for a week, then admitted to the hospital on a Thursday, and dead less than 24 hours later.
> 
> The hospital said he was a covid fatality, I call bullshit.


What killed him?


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 8, 2021)

Literally 0.



NigKid said:


> that makes me interested who here actually felt something after the jab? cause i didnt feel shit after mine


First shot, nothing. Second shot, I was basically stuck in bed for the weekend. Fever, chills, extreme fatigue, relentless headache, polyarthralgia (pain in multiple joints in the body), moderate nausea, anorexia (it's the clinical term for not wanting to eat), generally feeling 1/2 dead.

However, I'm not a good example. My immune system and vaccinations have a long and fraught relationship.


----------



## Janki's Mom (Sep 8, 2021)

1.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 8, 2021)

My grandma took it and made me fried chicken. No idea if this is a side effect.


----------



## PittsburghDK (Sep 8, 2021)

Not one. I do know one person who were initially advised _not_ to get the vaccine due to a history of cardiomyopathy by their primary care physician. Their cardiologist convinced them to get the vaccine and they received the two-dose Pfizer-BioNTech with no complications.


----------



## Miss Misery (Sep 8, 2021)

I don't know anyone who died of Covid or of vaccines.

I had Covid pretty bad last summer. First shot took a day and a half to make me sick, felt just like Covid, I was better two days after that. The second shot got me sick  in 12 hours and I was better a day later. Supposedly that means my immune system is working super great? Whatevs...


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 9, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> My grandma took it and made me fried chicken. No idea if this is a side effect.


Ah, yes, increased desire to bread and deep-fry poultry is a well-known side effect of the Pfizer jab


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Sep 10, 2021)

How many people I know died from the vaccine? 0
How many people I know died from covid? One person, that being a neighbor of my grandparents.

Edit: to be more clear, he was not vaxxed, as he died before the vaccines were released here.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Sep 15, 2021)

NigKid said:


> that makes me interested who here actually felt something after the jab? cause i didnt feel shit after mine


I got the J&J back in April and felt like shit for three days after: achy, sweaty, nauseated, fatigued. But then I felt fine. I won't be first in line for any booster, though.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 15, 2021)

My oldest full brother, but he was also 600 lbs and refused metformin and Cpap so I think almost anything was going to do him in sooner or later. 
I use bipap and take all the sexy pills and I'm just a brick shithouse and can run and shit.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Sep 15, 2021)

Zero.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Sep 15, 2021)

Thankfully none.


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 15, 2021)

None.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Sep 15, 2021)

Nobody.

ex-coworker (from way back 20 years ago, just lives in the same area) got covid though. He's a vegetable now. I expect his family to withdraw life support soon.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 15, 2021)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> My oldest full brother, but he was also 600 lbs and refused metformin and Cpap so I think almost anything was going to do him in sooner or later.
> I use bipap and take all the sexy pills and I'm just a brick shithouse and can run and shit.


Bipap? Damn. Is it obstructive or central?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 15, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Bipap? Damn. Is it obstructive or central?


Obstructive. Had a consultation for an “inspire” today.
 Maybe I’ll just get my brain transplanted into a clone of a young Brad Pitt instead.


----------

